# HELP! Advice on (Australia) fixed base router



## Nigel Catchlove (May 25, 2020)

I am an amateur woodworker and while I enjoy making small intricate boxes, I inevitably end up building internal walls, furniture etc so I need a table mounted, fixed base router that is stronger than the 710 watt trimmers with 1/4 inch collet that you can buy at bunnings. Boshch and Dewalt make what looks like a perfect router for the Kreg table that I want to buy but I can't find them in Australia (240v). Can anyone help with a recommendation for a 1/2 inch collet, fixed base router (240v). If necessary I can compromise but that's the ideal.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums...

About your amateur woodworker status... We have some light reading for you...
As in, we've put some helpful information together * at this here link * to help you get up and running and improve yourself in the world of routers... We hope it to be useful to you... Enjoy...
Do take some time and read the safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying... Not to mention – expensive...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, Nigel...plenty of folks from Australia on here and I'm sure they will help you...


----------



## Nigel Catchlove (May 25, 2020)

Thank you, I will read that but I have been playing with sharp tools for about 20 years and still have all of my fingers!


----------



## Nigel Catchlove (May 25, 2020)

Thank you Nick,

regards
Nigel


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Nigel
Welcome to the Forum. Try this https://www.vektools.com.au/dewalt-plunge-fixed-base-2in1-router.html They have the dewalt D26204KXE Plunge & Fixed Base 2in1 Router.

Regards
Harold


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi Nigel. I picked up a Makita from Total Tools, and I think they sell Bosch as well. I mounted the Makita in my table.

Bunnings sell the Ryobi which I also have, which is a 1600W, but it's not suitable for table mounting

I would look up Total Tools, depending on your Australian location.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Nigel. Sounds like you've gotten some good advice already. Always wanted to visit Australia but fear I couldn't deal with the long flights anymore.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Nigal


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nigel I wold not buy trades tools from Bunnings, their stock is more like handyman stuff, go online to Sydney Tools, they have a huge stock, all tradesman quality, reasonably priced. N


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome Nigel. The Triton TRA001 is a superb RT router, with above table adjustment. It is a big unit but can also be used freehand if necessary. Good value if you shop carefully.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I am also a Triton guy. Great machine, lots of power and made in Australia. Too heavy for my old hands to use freehand, but power to spare and it has an updraft so it expels most sawdust. I'm sure they have a 240v version I'm sure. Has a built in lift and a great safety interlock when you raise the collet nut full up, above the table. 

Isn't it great to get suggestions and advice this way?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Nigel.


----------



## AndyP73 (May 15, 2020)

*Triton, Melbourne*

Hi Nigel,
Have a look at the Triton MOF001 1400W and the larger one TRA001 2400W.
I got the MOF a few weeks ago. One of the many features is you can adjust them from above the table... they have a kind of built in lift, they're also a good price (got mine $319 delivered, and the Triton company begun in Australia, I believe they're based in England now.
They're available on eBay from Discount Trader ( I can't post links yet)
If you're in Melbourne these guys deliver in a matter of days as well. I've just got mine mounted in the table I'm in the process of building and as everyone said they are really designed for tables. That said, I've also used it as a plunge router and I would favor it's operation over the Ryobi 1600W plunge router I also have. Very easy to adjust and use.
Apologies if someones already recommended this.... Nice to have a rant at least as I'm very new to forum.
All the best,
Andy


----------



## MikeBee (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi Nigel, I have just scored a Triton TRA001 3 1/4 hp, 2400w router which is specifically designed for router table use. Can buy in Oz at various outlets but you are looking at $450-495.
Loads of videos and articles about this router on the web.
Hope this helps. Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@MikeBee..

G'day Mike and welcome to the forums...
I sure do hope you start a thread to introduce yourself...


----------



## MikeBee (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks Stick486,
Not sure about starting a thread to introduce myself but have put some info somewhere on the forum..lol!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Nigel, welcome to the forum.

My choice for table mounted routing is the Triton.

Triton is almost made for the router table.

Get the big one..

Not sure I would recommend a fixed base router. They are common in USA, as for some time they did not get a choice...


----------



## AndyP73 (May 15, 2020)

Yes I would concur re: getting the big Triton. The medium one is good but I'll probably end up getting the bigger one just for a little more "effortlessness".


----------



## ibk (Jun 11, 2020)

The Triton TRA001 are all but sold out in Australia now, at least as far as I can tell.
Which is a blow, because (based on all the positive reviews) I was just about to buy one!

Places that used to have one but no longer do include Carbatec, Just Tools and Plastering Supplies.

If anyone has any ideas of somewhere that might have one to sell, I'd be very interested.


----------



## ibk (Jun 11, 2020)

...and add Discount Trader (and indeed all of eBay.com.au) to that list of "out of stock".
Any leads appreciated


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

ibk said:


> The Triton TRA001 are all but sold out in Australia now, at least as far as I can tell.
> Which is a blow, because (based on all the positive reviews) I was just about to buy one!
> 
> Places that used to have one but no longer do include Carbatec, Just Tools and Plastering Supplies.
> ...


Well, you could try Timbecon, as they have been selling Triton. Based in Melbourne or Perth but they ship all over Oz. I've bought from them and have confidence in them.


----------



## ibk (Jun 11, 2020)

1fizgig said:


> Well, you could try Timbecon, as they have been selling Triton. Based in Melbourne or Perth but they ship all over Oz. I've bought from them and have confidence in them.


They're not showing any on their web site (indeed, not showing any Triton products).:frown:
But I'll give them a call and confirm.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AndyP73 (May 15, 2020)

Discount Trader have them as far as I'm aware!

Personally I would steer clear of Sydney Tools as they refuse refunds if anything is wrong and are generally very pushy and often totally inexperienced (run by ex McDonalds managers type thing), That said they do have a large range but so do Total Tools where each store is run and owned by an individuals rather than one owner for all stores as with Sydney Tools. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

McD's is now serving stuff that isn't food???...
might as well...
they don't serve food as it is...


----------



## ibk (Jun 11, 2020)

AndyP73 said:


> Discount Trader have them as far as I'm aware!


Sadly, they're out of stock too. (I can't pos URLs, but a quick search on their web site will confirm). :frown:

I've decided on a the smaller Triton MOF001 (1400W), which to be honest is probably going to be better for what I want it for.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Oct 4, 2021)

DesertRatTom said:


> I am also a Triton guy. Great machine, lots of power and made in Australia. Too heavy for my old hands to use freehand, but power to spare and it has an updraft so it expels most sawdust. I'm sure they have a 240v version I'm sure. Has a built in lift and a great safety interlock when you raise the collet nut full up, above the table.


Triton stopped coming to Australia, No repair facilities and failed to uphold waranties. Even Bunnings won't touch them. I have the work station and dust collection system and it still works after 30 yrs.
Isn't it great to get suggestions and advice this way?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Triton isn't doing Australia. Lots of them in stock in USA stores.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @Ancient Archer

Carbatec are now the Australian distributors... Triton 2400W Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Ancient Archer


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not sure where you are in Aust, but Carbatec are a national company and have offices in al states, they also have web sites, they have a huge range of cutters and tools. 
N


----------

